# Post Pictures of Your Helpful Goldens



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your Golden is beautiful and that picture is adorable


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep, I've seen that kind of help loads of times! Very cute!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww, what a great helper! Now, to teach her the difference in wrench sizes.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a great helper. I don't have a picture, but Benji likes to help clean the dishes as we are loading the dishwasher! A pre-wash!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all, I remember someone on CG had a picture of their Goldens helping DH work on his Corvett. Sure would like to see that one again.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: My two help the same way...

When I get home, I'll post one of Samson helping me on the computer.....


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry post dog










Molly typist










Kerry driving under Molly's instructions


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is Kia, helping me to build a snowman


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: My two help the same way...
> 
> When I get home, I'll post one of Samson helping me on the computer.....


Great! Need more pictures here.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wilki5 said:


> Looks like a great helper. I don't have a picture, but Benji likes to help clean the dishes as we are loading the dishwasher! A pre-wash!


A little something like this?    :


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

KerryandMolly'smum said:


> Kerry post dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures are so cute! All of them are excellent.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, Kia is sure doing her part! A really cute picture.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Thor "helping" me catch my flip flop.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Another dishwasher  This is Kirsty my parents goldie as young, she has just celebrated her 11th birthday


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> A little something like this?    :


Just like that. haha, I love that picture! And the one above!


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

All of these photos are great. Both of the "dishwashers" are so cute!!!


----------



## P NUT (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll make sure you don't burn the dinner Mom...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's Samson helping me on the computer...










Seriously, he'll sit like this forever if I don't throw his tennis balls....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy the gardener.









Lucy also clears her table after dinner.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie scans the forum for me if I'm busy....










Looks up information:











Tests my heels to make sure they're sturdy:










Earns a good living:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Here's Samson helping me on the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Julie will do the same thing--except she gets impatient and jumps up on the desk--it can at times drive ya nuts--


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

LauraJen...those pictures are cracking me up!!!! He is adorable.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Augie scans the forum for me if I'm busy....


Is he scanning the forum? Or checking out the DateMyPet.com link?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Is he scanning the forum? Or checking out the DateMyPet.com link?



I didn't notice that until Gldiebr pointed it out! I think it makes the picture funnier


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I didn't notice that until Gldiebr pointed it out! I think it makes the picture funnier


Yep....Augie needs love too.... :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww, what a great helper! Now, to teach her the difference in wrench sizes.


    

She looks like a helper in the way we call little kids helpers. It usually takes LONGER to get a project done with this type of "help"!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

LaurJen said:


> Earns a good living:


Augie is just so adorable!!!! And my, a Pokemon fan as well! My sons would _*love *_him!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty will get some ice for your drink! <Pay no mind to the fur in your drink...>









Or your documents from the printer.....









Lexi will not let you forget it is suppertime!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

This is how helpful Alex and Dylan are.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I asked my Lyndi and Liam to help me with the volunteer Rescue work. 

However only Liam got it right, Lyndi got the wrong idea about what kind of Rescue work I do now........:doh:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

In his younger days, Augie was also dishwasher inspector:



















And he kept the rugs tidy:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

More pictures! We can all relate to this kind of help (I especially can to the gardening help....the first year we got Brooks he helped me by pulling out of the ground all the new plants I put in)


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow what wonderful pictures!! I love them all! Great topic.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... those baby Auggie pics are priceless!! That must have been when you first got him... he's soo tiny in those pics!


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

OH my gosh these pictures are adorable! They really do mean well, dont they?!  I love these pics, mainly because I get a whole lot of the same help around my house but don't have any pictures to prove it. And i find that our goldens are a bit MORE "helpful" than our lab. Bentley and Zoe help with unfortunately BOTH the pre-and post-wash on the dishwasher (don't eat off my plates ever!  ) And Bentley thinks it is his personal responsibility to "help" me put my socks on each morning! 

Thanks so much for sharing all these familiar helpful poses! They are all adorable!!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

As a puppy, Vinny used to help pull the unnecessary hair from Charlie's Tail.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Vinny also used to moonlight as a superhero


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are mine helping keep the couch warm.


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Gracies Mom*

They are sure doing a good job, got the whole couch covered!!


----------

